# New release schedule?



## kumagroo (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there, I can't seem to find an updated release schedule.  We're starting 4.0 Mad King's Banquet and was wondering when the Monastery will be available for previewing...


----------



## Morrus (Feb 7, 2010)

Very soon!  It's done - just waiting for a couple of maps to arrive.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 10, 2010)

Maps have arrived!  Just a last proofread to do and we're ready!


----------



## Jhaelen (Feb 10, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Maps have arrived!  Just a last proofread to do and we're ready!



Yay!


----------



## kumagroo (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks; my first group will be pleased there will be no delay!


----------



## EugeneZ (Feb 17, 2010)

So, um. It's been a week since the last update, any word on the new adventure? We're plowing through Mad King's Banquet, and while I'm sure you'll have it out well in time, I have to admit that three and a half months is far longer than I had planned for each adventure. Is this the estimated norm for future adventures? I ask not to pester you guys, but just to help me plan my future games. I'd like to consistently stay an adventure or more behind (no longer the case now) so that I can plan ahead. At three and a half months, we'll have to switch to an every-other-week schedule to stay on track.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 17, 2010)

Nearly finished going through it.  Proofreading is tedious work!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 23, 2010)

'Tis done.  Keep an eye on RPGNow!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2010)

And it's up.  RPGNow subscribers should have gotten their links by email.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 24, 2010)

Morrus,
Just wanted to let you know that I received my download link and am reading now...good work as always. I simply went over to RPGNow and checked my products with downloads, and voila.

--Steve


----------



## EugeneZ (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep, recieved the link as well. Nice work.

Still, that doesn't address my initial concern. If adventures are going to take three months each, our group needs to slow down at some point.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I hope they won't!  Bear in mind that this particular adventure suffered from a bereavement, a broken leg, someone getting sent to the Middle East, Christmas, an illness, and goodness knows what else!  It really was a perfect storm.


----------



## sfedi (Feb 24, 2010)

Got mine too!!


----------

